# Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye



## JensO. (28. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich fliege am 9.8 in die Türkei (Fethiye) und wie sollte es anders sein, ich will dort wenn möglich auch mal Angeln.
Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips geben? Z.b was brauche ich um auf was zu Angeln? Gibt es in der Gegend preiswerte Bootstouren? Wo kann ich da sonst noch Angeln? Brauche ich einen Angelschein und wenn ja, woher bekomme ich den?

Gruß aus Berlin 
Jens


----------



## JensO. (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye*

Hi,

kann mir denn keiner helfen?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Günter1943 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye*

Hallo Jens....


Ich kenne Fethiye,,,,

Du kannst aber besser von Challis
aus mit einem Boot rausfahren,
oder in dem Kanal angeln
ist aber sehr sehr flach....

Du must auf jedem Fall rausfahren,
Fethiye ist eine große Bucht ,
aber sehr FLACH !!!!

Auch wenn du rüberfährst nach Öledönis dort kann man auch schlecht angeln....

Denn gibt es in der nähe von Fethiye eine wunderschöne Schlucht mit eine Forellenzucht,dort werden die Forellen 
in Maisöl gebraten ,das man sich die Finger ablecken kann...

Gruß,
Günter#h


----------



## JensO. (1. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye*

Hi,

Günther das passt echt gut, da das Hotel in Challis ist, also nur in der nähe von Fethiye. 
Kann man denn vom Land aus gar nicht fangen, oder halt nur kleine Fische? Wie weit müsste ich den rauswerfen um was zu fangen? Kannst du mir da noch ein paar gute stellen verraten?
Was kostet denn ein Ausfahrt mit dem Boot so ca?
Was fängt man denn in dem Kanal so?

Wo ist denn die Schlucht genau?

Gruß Jens


----------



## esgof (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye*

hi Jens
wenn du in die Suchleiste www.deepfishing.com eintippst kommst du auf angeln in der türkei da kannst einige Berichte lesen kannst ja mal alles abklappern 
so wie ich das verstanden habe kostet die tages charter mit leihruten ca 100 euro für 3 personen man soll evtl.einige rapallas mitbringen wenn man möchte von morgens 6.30 - 19 uhr und die bucht oder die stadt heisst adrasan  von da aus geht es los bilder kannst dir ja mal anschauen wenn dir das alles die entfernung wert ist und du hilfe bei der übersetzung brauchst PN 
wenn dir das zu weit weg sein sollte in calis und überall mündet immer ein bach oder fluss ins meer dort kannst meistens meeräschen fangen wenn dein hotel einen bade steg hat oder ein hotel in der nähe da kannst du dann auf barsche angeln an haken nimm dir von 6 ser bis 20 ger alles mit die bunt barsche habe ich immer am grund auf eine made und 20 ger haken gefangen ansonnsten immer den einheimischen auf die finger schauen 
vielleicht auch was fürs wolfsbarsch angeln einpacken
gruß esgof


----------



## Günter1943 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye*

Jens.


Ich war vor sieben - acht Jahre letztesmal in Fethiye....

Ich Challis ist oder war dort wo der Kanal rausgeht
eine Plattform oder eine alte Verladestation dort standen auch immer Angler.

Wie die Schlucht heißt weiss ich nicht mehr...

Wir waren immer im Hotel Derja , ist ein kleines Hotel das einem Bekanntem hier aus Oberhausen gehörte und da war auch ein Dolmusch dabei mit dem haben wir denn immer Touren gemacht,das Hotel ist wenn du mit dem Bus von Challis nach Fethiye fährst so circa 1 - 1 1/2 Klm von Challis
entfernt,
auf der rechten Seite,auf der Str. ist auch ein Schwimmbad
mit Wasserrutsche .
Der Besitzer des Hotels heißt Ömer, vieleicht gehst du mal dort hin, dort können sie dir bestimmt weiter helfen.


Gruß.
Günter


----------



## JensO. (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye*

Hi,

vielen dank für eure Tipps!
Mit dem Boot werde ich wohl leider nicht rausfahren. Da macht mir meine Freundin wohl einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Werde es einfach so versuchen und berichten wie es war.

Danke euch und Gruß 
Jens


----------



## JensO. (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye*

Hi,

Eine letze frage habe ich doch noch an euch. Ich habe vor mit kleinen Wobblern, Gummis(beides bis 10cm) und mit kleinen Naturködern zu angeln. Was für eine Schnur(Tragkraft) sollte auf die Rolle?

Gruß Jens


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye*

Hallo Leute,  
Wollte diesen thread nochmal hochholen. 
Ich fahre selbst nach fethyie in 3 Wochen. 
Meine Frage lohnt es sich die spinnrute mitzunehmen? 
Geangelt werden soll vom Kayak und Land. 

Hatte meine Ausrüstung auf kleinere Cudas zugeschnitten.
GRUß Felix


----------



## glavoc (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye*

klar lohnt es sich auch mit der Spinnrute, vor allem wenn du schon etwas Mittelmeererfahrung hast.


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye*

Hallo, 
Also Mittelmeererfahrung hab ich keine.
Cudas hab ich in Florida aber schon gefangen.
Sollte sich  ja nur marginal unterscheiden.
Ich wüsste nur gerne etwas über den Bestand. 
Finde wenig dazu im Internet was das Barracudaangeln in der Türkei angeht.

Gruß Felix


----------



## glavoc (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei/Fethiye*

Hallo,
der europä. Barracudda nennt sich türkisch: Iskarmoz (für die google-Suche) 
Vorkommen/Zielfische zum Uferspinnen sind, wie wohl auch sonst im Mittelmeer, sicher auch noch der Levrek (Wolfsbarsch), Lüfer (Blaubarsch), Scad (Stöcker), Zargana (Hornhecht)....
Hier eine Übersicht die ich beim beantworten deiner Frage im Inet gerade gefunden habe:
http://www.mymerhaba.com/de/main/content.asp_Q_id_E_1412

und auch noch ein yt-Filmchen hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNDkXX3wD4U

Hier die Seekarte:https://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=de#@11&key=cyr~EmqspD

Wie du siehst sehr flach im Ort selbst & dicht besiedelt...ich würde auf Wölfe spinnen^^

lg

PS. Ein guter Tipp fürs Spinnfischen im türkischem MareMed ist der Angel-Crack und Buchautor *Savas Dursun  *LRF (light rock fishing), einfach mal die Suchmaschine füttern und große Augen machen !


----------



## WladimirPutin (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

Also fethiye ist ein guter Ort zum angeln.
Bin eigentlich fast jedes dar. War im mai August und september da. Ich empfehle euch den Monat September zu wählen da die Mahi Mahis am Start sind. Auch die unechten Bonitos werden dann bis zu 10 Pfund schwer.
Am besten ist es ein Boot zu mieten und zu schleppen. Habe in calis und ölüdeniz ein Boot gemietet. Ölüdeniz gibt es ein Bootsverleih, 100-150 müsst ihr pro Tag einplanen. Bekommt aber ein Speedboot mit bis zu 150 PS. Bootsführerschein benötigt man (nicht). Halt auf eigener Gefahr. Habe immer  mit 2 Ruten geschleppt. Als Köder habe ich schlanke Wobbler ca. 10 cm ca 2-3m tief geschleppt. Fangen tut ihr fast immer was. Unechte bonitos, mahis, ambers und was es noch so alles im mittelmeer rumschwimmt.


----------



## TiCar (21. März 2021)

Wladimir: mit was für ner Rute hast du den geschleppt? Reicht da ne 80g?


----------

